# Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?



## beerchen (18. Dezember 2011)

Nabend Leut´s,
wie sieht es in NRW aus? Darf ich ohne Erlaubnisschein ein Gewässer ausloten?
Es gilt ja, ohne Erlaubnisschein nur nicht gebrauchsfähiges (verpacktes) Gerät am Gewässer darf mitgeführt werden.

Gilt eine Rute mit einer Lotmontage als gebrauchsfähig oder eher nicht?
Was meint oder wisst Ihr dazu?

lg Jörg


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Frag doch direkt den Rechtsinhaber des betreffenden Gewässers, der kann dir sagen, ob er das zuläßt. Alles andere führt doch nur zu wilden Mutmaßungen!


----------



## beerchen (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Na vielleicht hat ja schon mal jemand nachgefragt |supergri Die Frage geht mir schon länger durch den Kopf, hab sie aber immer wieder iwie verdrängt. Gerade viel sie mir wieder ein und im Moment kann ich ja niemanden Fragen.

Wenn es hier nicht beantwortet werden kann, werd ich sicher an geeigneter Stelle nachfragen.

lg Jörg


----------



## Tradnats (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hi,
ich hab vor ca. 3 Jahren unseren Vorstand danach gefragt.
Die sagten, solange du keine Haken oder anderes Material zum derzeitigen fang mitschleppst, wäre alles in Ordnung.
Doch wenn du auch nur einen Haken o.Ä. mit dir führst, würden die nicht drüber hinweg sehen.


Ich denke es kommt auf die Tolleranz der Zuständigen an.
Also am besten nachfragen bevor noch etwas schief geht 

lG


----------



## Sofafischer (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

ich hatte mal eine kontrolle da stand die spinrute am baum. Da sagte der kontrolör das ist nicht ok und hatt mich drauf hingewiesen.
Das heißt man darf zwar 10 ruten mit ans wasser nehmen aber nicht fangbereit. Eine rute ist fangbereit soballt sie ein haken dran ist.


----------



## antonio (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

rein rechtlich kann dir keiner was, wenn du nur auslotest, vorausgesetzt du hast nur ne angel ohne haken, köder etc. dabei.
dies ist nämlich kein angeln, also auch kein erlaubnisschein nötig.
ein übereifriger kontrolleur kann dir aber den tag vermiesen.
aber konsequenzen hast du nicht zu befürchten.

antonio


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.Loten darfst du allerdings sogar ohne Fischereischein bzw. abgeschlossene Fischerprüfung!!Du darfst nur kein Fangfertiges Gerät am Wasser mit dir führen, d.h so lange die Montage keinen Haken besitzt kann dir keiner was.Wie das jetzt ist, wenn du deine Tacklebox, also mit Ködern und Haken, nur bei dir fürst weiss ich nicht.Ich würde sagen das Du dich da noch im legalen Ramen bewegst, da der Gesetzestext von fangfertigem Gerät spricht, aber nicht davon das Haken mitgeführt werden.


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

ah gut: also kann ich mit einem wobbler OHNE haken lustig in fremden gewässern rumplanschen. haha, will ich sehen


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> ah gut: also kann ich mit einem wobbler OHNE haken lustig in fremden gewässern rumplanschen. haha, will ich sehen


 


Ja,denke ich schon.Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem kastrierten Wobbler und einer Gummiente?#c


----------



## Jose (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

den unterschied kenne ich nicht so - aber auf den hakenlosen wobbler beißt sicher was - somit besteht die, wenn auch verquere, chance auf fisch.


aber mal scherz beiseite, grundsätzlicher gedacht:
warum sollte er beim loten an gewässern, für die er keine erlaubnis hat, haken, kukös oder sowas mitführen?


tja, und dann wehe,wehe, wenn er gerade so schön am loten ist, der kontrolletti kommt und unser guter angler hat einen hänger mit montageverlust.

auf den trööt freue ich mich jetzt schon, ist wie der seinerzeitige mit dem "eigentlich toten köfi".


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> den unterschied kenne ich nicht so - aber auf den hakenlosen wobbler beißt sicher was - somit besteht die, wenn auch verquere, chance auf fisch.
> 
> 
> aber mal scherz beiseite, grundsätzlicher gedacht:
> warum sollte er beim loten an gewässern, für die er keine erlaubnis hat, haken, kukös oder sowas mitführen?






Jose,#h

darauf fällt mir kein Argument ein.:m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> tja, und dann wehe,wehe, wenn er gerade so schön am loten ist, der kontrolletti kommt und unser guter angler hat einen hänger mit montageverlust.
> 
> auf den trööt freue ich mich jetzt schon, ist wie der seinerzeitige mit dem "eigentlich toten köfi".



Hahaha, in der Tat, in diesem Fall spricht man wohl vom Worst-Case-Szenario.


----------



## Colophonius (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ist in dem Fall nicht der Kontrolleur in der Beweispflicht? Also ich sehe da selbst keine großen Probleme. Stört ja auch niemanden, wenn er Steine übers Wasser "fletscht"... Weder loten, noch das Steinefletschen ist eine Tätigkeit, die unmittelbar dem Fang von Fischen dient


----------



## eiswerner (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ich frage mich warum wilst du in einem Gewässer wo du keine Erlaubnis hast Loten wo  soll da der Sinn sein.
In Frankreich zb. wenn da eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang eine Angel im Gras oder sonstwo liegt bist du mit ca. 300 Euro dran und die Angel ist weg, ist ne klare Regel und nicht Wachsweich was hönnte Pasieren?
Darum verstehe ich diese diskusion hier nicht.|rolleyes


----------



## Colophonius (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum wilst du in einem Gewässer wo du keine Erlaubnis hast Loten wo  soll da der Sinn sein.
> In Frankreich zb. wenn da eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang eine Angel im Gras oder sonstwo liegt bist du mit ca. 300 Euro dran und die Angel ist weg, ist ne klare Regel und nicht Wachsweich was hönnte Pasieren?
> Darum verstehe ich diese diskusion hier nicht.|rolleyes



Du gehst ans Wasser und lotest aus. Findest ein paar schöne Hotspots, holst dir die Erlaubnis und angelst an ebendiesen. So spart man doch viel "wertvolle" Erlaubniszeit...


----------



## FangeNichts5 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum wilst du in einem Gewässer wo du keine Erlaubnis hast Loten wo  soll da der Sinn sein.



Z B wenn man plant an einem Gewässer zu fischen sich aber erst mal ein paar Stellen ausgucken bzw -Loten möchte


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



eiswerner schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum wilst du in einem Gewässer wo du keine Erlaubnis hast Loten wo soll da der Sinn sein.
> In Frankreich zb. wenn da eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang eine Angel im Gras oder sonstwo liegt bist du mit ca. 300 Euro dran und die Angel ist weg, ist ne klare Regel und nicht Wachsweich was hönnte Pasieren?
> Darum verstehe ich diese diskusion hier nicht.|rolleyes


 


Werner,#h

die Frage war eine andere. Darf er,oder nicht*.????*


----------



## MDieken (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

ich habe viele gewässer ausgelotet, als ich noch keinen angelschein hatte, aber gerade dabei war, ihn zu machen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Werner,#h
> 
> die Frage war eine andere. Darf er,oder nicht*.????*



Ich bin der Meinung er darf, wenn er nichts weiter bei sich führt, als das was man zum Loten braucht, weil es sich nicht um ein fangfähiges Gerät handelt.
Das heißt aber auch, dass er wirklich nichts dabei haben sollte, was nicht an eine Lotmontage gehört.
Also vorher auch schauen was man anzieht und zusehen, dass da nicht noch ein Haken oder sonst was vom letzen Angeltripp, sich in der Tasche verirrt hat usw....


----------



## Andal (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Das ist doch wieder mal ein vortreffliches Jahreszeitenlochthema.

Es erinnert an die alten griechischen Gelehrten, die Ewigkeiten diskutierten, wieviele Zähne ein Pferd haben muss. Auf die Idee, in den Stall zu gehen und mal zu zählen, kam keiner.

So wie hier. Es wird wild spekuliert und argumentiert, nur nicht der einfachste Weg beschritten. Wer die richtigen Leute (hier: Rechtsinhaber) fragt, der stirbt bestimmt nicht ganz so dumm!

Aus der Sicht eines potentiellen Rechtsinhabers würde ich so entscheiden. Entweder hat der einen gültigen Erlaubnisschein, dann kann er loten, denn das gehört für mein Empfinden mit zum Angeln dazu, oder er hat keinen und damit auch nichts mit einer Angel an meinem Wasser verloren. Unautorisierte Bootsfahrer, Baitboats und Schwimmer gäbe es an meinem Wasser sowieso keine, also auch keine Alternativen zur Lotrute, oder dem Echolot vom Boot aus.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder mal ein vortreffliches Jahreszeitenlochthema.
> 
> Es erinnert an die alten griechischen Gelehrten, die Ewigkeiten diskutierten, wieviele Zähne ein Pferd haben muss. Auf die Idee, in den Stall zu gehen und mal zu zählen, kam keiner.
> 
> ...


 
etwas provokativ: woher weisst du, dass der Rechteinhaber Recht hat und nicht nur sein Wunschdenken weiter gibt?


----------



## Franky (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Weil der Fischereirechtinhaber im Recht ist?


----------



## pike-81 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Moinsen!
Völlig sinnfrei!
Wie schon einige Vorposter richtig behaupteten, braucht man für fangfertiges Gerät eine Erlaubnis. Also umgekehrt für nicht fangfertiges keine. Fertig. Wenn sich da nicht wieder irgendein Kleingartenkönig aufplustert, weil er zuhause nichts zu melden hat.
Also frag mal nach, und sach uns, watt dabei rumgekommen is...
Petri


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Warum ist das eigentlich immer so schwer? Es gibt eine untere Fischereibehörde beim Landkreis. Die Mail-Adresse oder Telefonnummer kann man googlen. Und schon bekommt man ganz eindeutige Antworten was erlaubt ist und was nicht und manchmal auch Erleuchtungen, auf die man nie und nimmer gekommen wäre.

Das kostet weniger Zeit als den Thread hier zu erstellen und zu verfolgen. Und führt zu einer sicheren Auskunft.

Für mein Rechtsempfinden darf man ohne Schein loten...aber mein Rechtsempfinden ist nicht maßgebend.

Um auf das vorherige Beispiel zu kommen...Spinnfischen ohne Haken müsste erlaubt sein...kein fangfertiges Gerät  !


----------



## jkc (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Um auf das vorherige Beispiel zu kommen...Spinnfischen ohne Haken müsste erlaubt sein...kein fangfertiges Gerät  !



Auch wenn´s OT ist:

Dazu gab es vor einigen Jahren einen Fall der Durch die Presse ging. 
Irgendwo im Norden wurde jemand beim Schwarzangeln erwischt und sollte eine Sperre für die Fischerprüfung bekommen, auf die er sich schon in einem Kurs vorbereitete. 
Seine Ausrede war dann: Er habe nur werfen üben wollen und den Haken mit einem Schlauchstück gegen anbeißende Fische abgesichert gehabt. 
Auf die Frage hin, ob die Fischereiaufseher kontrolliert hätten, ob dies der Fall war konnten sie tatsächlich einpacken.


----------



## vermesser (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Macht ja auch Sinn...wenn ich mit dem Gerät keine Fische fangen kann, ist es nicht fangfertig und -fähig...Punkt.


----------



## Lenger06 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Naja evtl. könnte man vor dem internationalen Fischsgerichtshof, wegen dem Vortäuschen einer Mahlzeit angeklagt werden....:m solch eine sinnfreie Diskussion, aber lustig


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hi,

mal so nebenbei un detwas OT, man kann auch ohne Haken ein fangfertigges Angelgerät haben, da reicht schon ein guter Wollfaden anstatt dem Haken aus um Aale zu "pöddern".

LG Anderl


----------



## beerchen (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hallo Leut´s, ui ui ui da hab ich ja was angerichtet|kopfkrat
Es geht mir darum, das ich zwar sämtliche Gewässer in der Gegend gut kenne. Aber eben nur über der Wasseroberfläche.
Um sie auch unter der Wasseroberfläche kennen zu lernen würde ich gern eines nach dem anderen vom Ufer aus loten. Auch um z.B.zu wissen welche Wobbler einzusetzen währen. Die Tips im Angelladen sind zwar sicher nicht schlecht, denke aber das ich vor Ort einfach mehr heraus bekomme wenn ich mit dem Lot um die Gewässer wandere!
Ich werd dann mal bevor ich loslege nachfragen damit ich auf der sicheren Seite bin.
Danke für die rege Diskussion
lg Jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Nabend,



vermesser schrieb:


> Warum ist das eigentlich immer so schwer? Es gibt eine untere Fischereibehörde beim Landkreis. Die Mail-Adresse oder Telefonnummer kann man googlen. Und schon bekommt man ganz eindeutige Antworten was erlaubt ist und was nicht und manchmal auch Erleuchtungen, auf die man nie und nimmer gekommen wäre.


Es würde micht nicht wunder wenn es dafür keine spezielle Reglung gibt. Die Behörde wird schlichtweg überfordert sein und eine Lösung nach ihrem eignen Empfinden basteln. Diese könnte so und so sein.

Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und bei drei O-Ämtern im Landkreis nach Reglungen für Zelt am See nachgefragt. Es gibt keine offizielle . Jedes Amt hat es anders ausgelegt.

Möchte behaupten das es mit der Lotangelei ähnlich laufen würde..


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Natürlich kannst Du loten. Fischen mit der Handangel setzt immer einen Köder voraus, der geeignet ist, dass Fische anbeissen. Sowas können Boilies sein, Maden, Würmer, Teig oder sonstwas, Kunstköder (Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner) oder auch Hegenen oder Aal-Pödder.
Das Lotblei ist kein solcher Köder.
Allenfalls kann es sein, dass ein Kontrolleur oder der Fischereiberechtigte misstrauische Fragen stellt, wenn er Dich beim Loten sieht.
Rechtlich ist Loten jedenfalls kein Angeln.


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Hardyfan schrieb:


> ...
> Allenfalls kann es sein, dass ein Kontrolleur oder der Fischereiberechtigte misstrauische Fragen stellt, wenn er Dich beim Loten sieht.
> Rechtlich ist Loten jedenfalls kein Angeln.



@Dieter, und wie sieht es aus, wenn er bei einer Kontrolle die Montage beim Einholen 'hängerig' abreißt?

Wie steht er dann da?

Der Vorwurf unerlaubten Fischens wird sicher sofort erhoben.


----------



## Colophonius (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> Der Vorwurf unerlaubten Fischens wird sicher sofort erhoben.



Dann Beweis das mal. _in dubito pro reo_....


----------



## kati48268 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Ein Funkecholot dürfte die Sache wesentlich erleichtern und auch etwas mehr vor dummen Diskussionen schützen, weil jeder sieht, was man macht.

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Frage aber interessant!
Unterhaltsam sogar dazu.

Auch die schon angesprochene Variante "angeln mit Köder, z.B. Wobbler, aber ohne jeglichen Haken".
Gibt ja einige Fliegenfischer, die mit Fliege ohne Haken angeln und nur die "Kontakte" zählen.
Ist das dann nicht doch eher "angeln""? #c

Dieter, du bist der richtige Mann, der den Elan hat, so was zu klären!


----------



## Colophonius (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .
> Ist das dann nicht doch eher "angeln""? #c



Der Zweck der Fischereirecht-Regelung ist es doch, dass nicht irgendwer einfach die Fische "klaut", die der Verein/wer-auch-immer besetzt hat. Wenn ich diese nicht fangen kann, also eine Fliege, bei der das landen wirklich völlig ausgeschlossen ist, dürfte man ja den Zweck der Regelung nicht beeinträchtigen...


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> @Dieter, und wie sieht es aus, wenn er bei einer Kontrolle die Montage beim Einholen 'hängerig' abreißt?
> 
> Wie steht er dann da?
> 
> Der Vorwurf unerlaubten Fischens wird sicher sofort erhoben.


 
Dann kann er sich entlasten, indem er nichts bei sich hat, keine Angeltasche mit Inhalt oder sonstiges Gerät. Nur eben eine Rute mit Lotblei und Pose. Ansonsten kann er den Kontrolleur doch selbst mal den Hänger "fühlen" lassen.
Und ansonsten in der Tat: in dubio pro reo.


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Dann Beweis das mal. _in dubito pro reo_....



_"in dubio pro reo_" ist 'ne tolle sache. allein, wo in der praxis blieb (bleibt) das z.b. bei den anzeigen wg. angelns mit lebendem köfi, wenn der lütte nur mit fingeschnips gehimmelt wurde und eben nicht mit kiemenschnitt.
weiß jetzt nicht wo, gab aber einige trööts deswegen.

ich würde da nicht auf  mein recht pochen wollen (von wegen auf hoher see und so vor gericht) sondern mich eher an die mutter der porzellankiste halten.
abgesehen davon finde ich sein anliegen zwar nachvollziehbar aber auch irgendwie 'überkandidelt'.

beobachtung des gewässers, gespräche mit kollegen sollten doch genügend generelle übersicht über das gewässer geben. spots sind sehr begrenzt in der ausdehnung, bis er seine erlaubnis hat ist das vielleicht schon wieder vergessen oder einfach ganz anders.

freu mich aber über seine berichte, vor allem die nach der frage "was machen sie da?"


----------



## Colophonius (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> _"in dubio pro reo_" ist 'ne tolle sache. allein, wo in der praxis blieb (bleibt) das z.b. bei den anzeigen wg. angelns mit lebendem köfi, wenn der lütte nur mit fingeschnips gehimmelt wurde und eben nicht mit kiemenschnitt.
> weiß jetzt nicht wo, gab aber einige trööts deswegen.


Ich kenne da die aktuelle Rechtsprechung nicht, aber ich nehme an, dass das dann auch die Schuld des Anglers war, da man ja gewissermaßen dazu verpflcihtet ist, die Fische durch einen Herzstich/Kiemenschnitt zu töten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne


> ich würde da nicht auf  mein recht pochen wollen (von wegen auf hoher see und so vor gericht) sondern mich eher an die mutter der porzellankiste halten.



Ich schon, falls mich jemand dort wegen irgendwas legalem verurteilen will [/quote]



> abgesehen davon finde ich sein anliegen zwar nachvollziehbar aber auch irgendwie 'überkandidelt'.
> 
> beobachtung des gewässers, gespräche mit kollegen sollten doch genügend generelle übersicht über das gewässer geben. spots sind sehr begrenzt in der ausdehnung, bis er seine erlaubnis hat ist das vielleicht schon wieder vergessen oder einfach ganz anders.


Er kann natürlich auch einfach eine Karte anfertigen, beim Loten. Außerdem würde ich bei manchem Kollegen nicht allzuviel auf die gegebenen Tipps geben (Achtung: ist mir hier im Board noch nie passiert, aber andere Dinge, die ich am Wasser erlebt haben, stellten sich als schlicht falsch raus)


> freu mich aber über seine berichte, vor allem die nach der frage "was machen sie da?"



Das wäre in der Tat interessant


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Das ist alles richtig, Jose. In der Praxis wird ein vernünftiger Mensch ja auch vorher nachfragen und erklären, warum und wieso er loten will.
Es kann ihm sonst natürlich auch passieren, dass ihn etwa ein Vereinskontrolleur unter Berufung auf das Hausrecht bittet, das Gewässer unverzüglich zu verlassen.
Bei uns am Vereinsteich steht z.B. ein Schild, dass  Nichtmitgliedern das Betreten verboten ist.

Nur - und darum ging es ja - Loten ist keine Schwarzangelei und daher weder strafbar noch ordnungswidrig.


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> I...die Schuld des Anglers war, da man ja gewissermaßen dazu verpflichtet ist, die Fische durch einen Herzstich/Kiemenschnitt zu töten, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


ist schon richtig, nur: wie kehlt man ein 3cm-fischchen vorschriftsmäßig?

theorie, praxis & die kontrollettis: ewigwährende freude...


----------



## Colophonius (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> ist schon richtig, nur: wie kehlt man ein 3cm-fischchen vorschriftsmäßig?
> 
> theorie, praxis & die kontrollettis: ewigwährende freude...



Ich habe mal nen bisschen gegoogled (man findet leider sehr wenig) und 
http://www.angelpark-teichhof.de/pic/angelgewaesser/burg.pdf
gefunden, welcher deinem Beispiel doch ähnlich ist.

Hier wurde ja wegen der "glaubwürdigen Schilderungen" durch den Polizisten gegen den Angler entschieden.  

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie ich ein 3cm Köderfisch sachgemäß töte. Allerdings habe ich noch nie die Idee gehabt, mit einem solchen zu fischen. Da nehme ich entweder größere, oder einen Fetzen 


Edit: 
Du hast insofern Recht, dass es zwischen Recht und dem, was von einzelnen (!) Vertretern der Exekutiven praktiziert wird, erhebliche Unterschiede bestehen. So wurde z.B. mal die Mutter eines Freundes, als sie Anzeige gegen ihren Nachbarn erheben wollte, mit der Begründung, dass es sich um versuchte, fahrlässige Sachbeschädigung handeln würde, die nicht strafbar sei.
Selbst mit meinem noch nicht abgeschlossenen Semester Jura weiß ich, dass eine versuchte fahrlässige Sachbeschädigung einfach ein unglaublicher Quatsch ist. Leider fehlt es den meisten Menschen (so wie mir derzeit leider auch noch) an dem Wissen, wie sie sich unmittelbar gegen solche Personen wehren können. Oft wird ja einfach angenommen, dass das, was der "Offizielle" tut, schon richtig sei, da er ja dazu ausgebildet wurde etc.


----------



## Hardyfan (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie ich ein 3cm Köderfisch sachgemäß töte.


 
Ratschläge darüber findest Du in Aquarienforen. Da wird alles empfohlen, von "klatsch ihn auf die Fliesen" bis "Euthanasie in der Uni-Klinik" nebst anschliessender Totenmesse:q.
Lebend einfrieren oder Einlegen in Nelkenöl wird auch regelmäßig angeraten.

Bei mir bekäme so ein Tierchen einen Genickschnitt und wäre sofort tot. Auf die Betäubung kann nach § 4 Abs. 1 Tierschutzgesetz unter Umständen verzichtet werden.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tierschg/__4.html

Wie es allerdings vor einem übereifrigen Amtsrichter ausgehen würde, nachdem ein ebenso übereifriger Kontrolleur das angezeigt und ein verfolgungsgeiler Staatsanwalt den großen Prozess wittert, weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Servus!

Ich würdees mal so sagen:
Damit etwas eine Angel ist, bracht es eine Anbissstelle!
Wer, ohne Schein beim Pöddern mit Paketschnur und Bambusstecken, erwischt wird, wird sich also fehlender Haken hin oder her, kaum rausreden können...

Das ist nunmal eine allgemein bekannte Angeltechnik.
Eine Lotrute dagegen mag noch so sehr Angel sein, aber hier kann mir niemand eine Fangabsicht unterstellen!

Und warum soll jemand, um ein Gewässer zu erkunden, in dem er vielleicht irgendwann mal fischen will, für 10€ eine Tageskarte kaufen???

Zunächst ist einmal alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklichst verboten ist!
Wenn in den Regelungen etwas unklar ist, dann bin ich zunächst mal im Recht...

Wenn man mir jetzt mein Handeln ankreidet entsteht ein Präzidenzfall, der die Rechtslage für die Zukunft eindeutig regelt.
Im Falle einer Niederlage habe ich trotzdem keine ernsthafen Konsequenzen zu befürchten, da ich gegen keine eindeutige Regelung verstoßen habe!

Wenn ich aber (z. B. beim Vorstand) nachfrage und mir wird mein Vorhaben untersagt, dann würde ich, falls ich es trotzdem tue, klar gegen ein Verbot verstoßen!

Und wer z.B. ein Vorstandsmitglied fragt, bekommt nur dessen Meinung zu hören, ob das die mehrheitliche Ansicht ist, kann man nicht sagen.

Dazu ein kleines Beispiel:
Unser Verein hat einen Bach gepachtet, der durch eine Ortschaft fließt.
In den Gumpen stehen schöne Forellen...
Die Privatgrundstücke grenzen leider an beide Ufer, darum ist er auf hunderte Meter nicht zu befischen.
Außer man besitzt, wie wie einige unserer Vorstände so ein Ufergrundstück...

:mOder man ist einer von den drei Leuten (von 270 Mitgliedern...) die da mit der Wathose reingehen...
(Ratet mal, wer einer davon ist...
Und ja, die zwei anderen sind mir namentlich bekannt.:q)

Leider hat sich einer der Jungs dabei zuschauen lassen...#d

Bei der nächsten Versammlung kam es fast zum Eklat: Es gab
Drohungen vom Faustrecht bis zum Vereinsausschluß...

Lustigerweise ist einer der Verdächtigen der Sohne eines Vorstands...:q

Letztendlich wurde ganz klar festgestellt, daß es keine Regel gibt, die ein waten im Mühlbach verbietet!

:vik:

Es ist also erlaubt, obwohl der halbe Vorstand dagegen ist und bei Nachfrage eine ganz andere Antwort gegeben hätte...

Sowas ist ein bisschen Frage des eigenen Charaktes:
Will ich jeden möglichen Konflikt von vorneherein ausschließen, oder lasse ich es gegebenenfalls auf einen Streit ankommen?

Ein bisschen diplomatisches Geschick ist dabei kein Fehler:

Ich würde (ohne Schein) möglichst unter der Woche und bei schlechem Wetter zum loten gehen, weil mich da warscheinlich eh keiner sieht...
Falls doch jemand kommt, freundlich Grüßen und weitermachen, als ob es das selbstverständlichste der Welt ist!
Bloß nicht so tun, als ob man dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen hätte!!!
Falls mich dann trotzdem jemand "offizielles" zum einpacken auffordert, würde ich, des lieben Frieden willens, natürlich sofort aufhören.
Allerdings nur unter Bekräftigung, nichts verbotenenes getan zu haben! 


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es so ernsthaft zu Problemen kommem könnte...

Grüße 
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...
> Zunächst ist einmal alles erlaubt, was nicht ausdrücklichst verboten ist!



ich erlebe die republik eigentlich anders



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> ...Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß es so ernsthaft zu Problemen kommem könnte...



ich sehr gut, vor allem, wenn dir jemand probleme machen will.

aber sonst hast du recht, man muss halt nur genügend risikobereit sein. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Samstagabend, 18.00 Uhr.

Der örtliche Fischereiaufseher hat es sich in seinem Fernsehsessel bequem gemacht. Pülleken Bier ist offen, Schüssel Chips steht auf dem Tisch.
Grade läuft im Fernsehen der Djingel der Sportschau.

Da dschingelt das Telefon.

" Hallo Heinz, hier ist der Karl. Du ich bin grad am Kleinpopelsdorfer See vorbeigefahren, da seh ich nen Typen mit ner Angelrute um den See spazieren. Den hab ich noch nie gesehen. Der hatte auch sonst keine Ausrüstung dabei, wie jeder normale Angler sie eigentlich mitführt. Dass kann nur ein Schwarzangler sein".

"Alles klar Karl, ich schau mir den mal an".

Also macht Heinz den Fernseher aus, stellt die Buddel Bier in den Kühlschrank, zieht sich um und steigt in Auto.

Knapp 20 Kilometer ist der See weg, etwa soviele Minuten ist Heinz auch unterwegs. Am See angekommen kann er zunächst nichts entdecken. Fernglas aus dem Handschuhfach und das gegenüberliegende Seeufer abgesucht.
Da isser! Mal sehen was der macht.
Die Entfernung ist Luftlinie knapp ein Kilometer. Heinz kann sehen, dass der Angler immer wieder auswirft und die Montage langsam und mit Pausen einholt.
Seltsam, aber der Kerl angelt tatsächlich. Ohne sonstige Ausrüstung. Kein Kescher, kein Angelkoffer, nix. Ganz typischer Schwarzangler.

Heinz macht sich auf den Weg. Luftlinie 1 Kilometer, aber um den See herum ist der Weg doppelt so weit.
Heinz beeilt sich, denn er will den Kerl ja erwischen. Netterweise fängt es auch noch an zu regnen, und zwar kräftig. Als Heinz endlich bei dem Schwarzangler ankommt, ist er klatschnass. An die Regenjacke hatte er in der Eile nicht gedacht.

" Guten Tag, Fischereiaufsicht. Darf ich bitte mal Ihre Papiere sehen?"

" Papiere? Brauch ich nicht, ich lote nur aus".

Rein juristisch wird Heinz wohl nix machen können. Dem Typ so richtig eine reinzuhauen verbietet Anstand und Gesetz.

Als Heinz später nach Hause kommt, ist das Bier schal, die Sportschau vorbei, die Chips hat der Köter gefressen, die Frau mault, weil seine Klamotten klatschnass und die Hosenbeine mit Schlamm bespritzt sind. Über eine Stunde seines Lebens hat er für nix geopfert und für 7€ Sprit vergondelt.


Wenn man sich bei manchen Fragen einfach mal ein bisschen in die Situation anderer versetzt, werden die oft von selbst beantwortet.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich sehr gut, vor allem, wenn dir jemand probleme machen will.



Natürlich, es gibt immer wieder die Kontrolleure, die nur dannach suchen ihren eigenen Frust an irgend jemandem auslassen zu können...
Für so einen ist man zunächst mal, ein gefundenes Fressen...
Aber trotdem: wenn er Dich anzeigt, lacht ihn doch spätestens der Staatsanwalt aus und stellt das Verfahren ein...
Und wenn sofort einpackt und freundlich sagt, daß man natürlich niemanden stören wollte, glaube ich auch kaum, daß einem dannach der Kauf einer Tageskarte verwehrt  werden würde...


> aber sonst hast du recht, man muss halt nur genügend risikobereit sein. :q



Bei nicht eindeutig geregelten Fragen besteht das Risiko ja vor allem darin, daß man etwas nicht mehr darf, sobald es jemand gesehen hat, den der Neid quält...

Und ob erlaubt, oder nicht, wenn man sich Vorteile erarbeitet, sollte man sich dabei halt nicht immer zuschauen lassen...

Ich besitze z.B. ein Smartcast (Wurfecholot). 
Obwohl es nicht verboten ist, würde ich es aber niemals vor anderen Vereinsmitgliedern rausholen!
Schließlich will ich nicht auf der nächsten Versammlung darüber diskutieren müssen, ob Echolote nicht eigentlich verboten gehören...#d


----------



## Jose (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

@ ralle, na, das ist mal 'ne anständige weihnachtsgeschichte, ohne tränenkloß im hals. was zum frei atmen #6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

@Ralle24:

|good:

So hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen...

Euer Heinz ist ein Top Mann!#6


----------



## Colophonius (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich erlebe die republik eigentlich anders
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts für ungut Jose, aber nach deinen Postings frage ich mich, in welchem Bonn du eigentlich lebst. Es scheint auf jeden Fall nicht in Deutschland zu liegen, zumindest ist mir noch nie soviel Willkür widerfahren, wie es scheinbar dir widerfährt. Auch kenne ich niemanden sonst, der so negativ auf unseren Rechtsstaat blickt.

@Ralle:
Auch wenns böse klingt: Es ist zwar schön, dass Heinz so pflichtbewusst ist und darüber, dass Karl vermutlich bei der Stasi gearbeitet hat, kann man mal hinwegsehen, aber das ist in dem Fall doch mir egal. Ich tue ja nichts illegales. Wenn wieder irgendwelche Menschen Gespenster sehen, soll das doch nicht zu meinem Nachteil sein.


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

hab den nachfolgenden post berücksicht und erspare uns die passende antwort auf den "mutigen trüffel".



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Weil bald Weihnachten ist, bin ich für einen harmonischen Ausgang der Geschichte:



danke, nachtschwärmer


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Weil bald Weihnachten ist, bin ich für einen harmonischen Ausgang der Geschichte:

:m

Der Heinz ist nicht nur ein hochengagierter Aufseher sondern auch noch ein Pfundkerl mit Humor!
Was unser Ralle vor lauter verpaßter Sportschau und schalem Bier ganz vergessen hat zu erwähnen, daß Heinz dann den ganzen Ärger vergessen hat und erst mal schallend lachen mußte...:q
Er hat sich dann noch eine ganze Zeit mit dem Lotangler unterhalten und ihm sogar noch einen Hotspot verraten...

Nach dem ersten Ärger war auch Die Frau von Heinz ganz stolz auf Ihren tapferen und selbstlosen Helden, ihre notorischen Kopfschmerzen waren wie weggezaubert und die beiden sind an dem Abend  schon seeehr früh schlafengegangen.

Am dann am nächsten Wochenende saß unser Angler, diesmal natürlich mit Tageskarte, beim angeln. Heinz kam zufällig vorbei.
Unser Lotangler holt  grinsend zwei kühle Bierchen aus dem Rucksack...|kopfkrat - halt, es ist ja eine Weihnachtsgeschichte!
:mAlso holt unser Angler zwei Tassen raus und schenkt beiden einen heißen Glühwein ein und die beiden essen selbstgebackene Plätzchen im Form von Lotbleien, Wobblern (ohne Haken) und Kontrolleursmarken...

Ob die beiden an dem Tag noch etwas gefangen haben, weiß aber keiner mehr so genau...


----------



## macke (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> Auch wenns böse klingt: Es ist zwar schön, dass Heinz so pflichtbewusst ist und darüber, dass Karl vermutlich bei der Stasi gearbeitet hat, kann man mal hinwegsehen, aber das ist in dem Fall doch mir egal. Ich tue ja nichts illegales. Wenn wieder irgendwelche Menschen Gespenster sehen, soll das doch nicht zu meinem Nachteil sein.



Das stimmt. Aber hätte der Loter vorher mal nachgefragt, hätte Heinz sofort bescheid gewusst und sich die Aktion sparen können.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte der Fischereirechtsinhaber gefragt werden, schon von Anstand wegen.
Und man muss im Ernstfall ja garnicht vor einem Gericht verurteilt werden - es reicht doch schon, wenn einem die Gastkarte verwährt wird oder der Kontrolleur noch "ein Hühnchen mit einem zu rupfen hat"...

Grüße

Fabian


----------



## kati48268 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Muss mal eben ein |good: zu Ralles schöner Geschichte loswerden, die vor Lebensrealität nur so trieft und mir seltsam bekannt vorkommt, auch wenn ich nicht Heinz heisse


----------



## Colophonius (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Jose schrieb:


> hab den nachfolgenden post berücksicht und erspare uns die passende antwort auf den "mutigen trüffel".



Du kennst Stormberg nicht, nehme ich mal an (zumindest nicht die 5. Staffel #h )


@macke:

Ich kann ja nicht jedem am Gewässer bescheid sagen, dass ich dort nur lote und dass es sich NICHT um Angeln handelt und dass es völlig legal ist. Karl hätte ja selbst mal  genauer hinschauen gekonnt. 

Aber klar, wenn man genau weiß, wer der Fischereirechtsinhaber ist, kann man anstandshalber nachfragen, auch wenn man sich dadurch dessen Willkür aussetzen kann/muss...


----------



## macke (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> @macke:
> 
> Ich kann ja nicht jedem am Gewässer bescheid sagen, dass ich dort nur lote und dass es sich NICHT um Angeln handelt und dass es völlig legal ist. Karl hätte ja selbst mal  genauer hinschauen gekonnt.
> 
> Aber klar, wenn man genau weiß, wer der Fischereirechtsinhaber ist, kann man anstandshalber nachfragen, auch wenn man sich dadurch dessen Willkür aussetzen kann/muss...



Also wenn ich mir vorstelle, an meinem Wasser würde ein mir völlig Fremder mit Rute langmarschieren, da würden bei mir alle Alarmglocken losgehen! Ich fänd es schon gut, wenn erm ich vorher fragen würde. Ich hätte natürlich nichts dagegen, aber ich wüsste bescheid.
Denn: Bei mir gibt's einige Schwarzangler. Ich hab noch keinen erwischt, finde aber öfter das Material usw. Wenn ich jetzt einen mit der Lotrute sehen würde, wäre das ein Indiz für mich, dass er einer der Kameraden sein könnte...


----------



## macke (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> @macke:
> 
> Ich kann ja nicht jedem am Gewässer bescheid sagen, dass ich dort nur lote und dass es sich NICHT um Angeln handelt und dass es völlig legal ist. Karl hätte ja selbst mal  genauer hinschauen gekonnt.



Nachtrag:
Wie oft gehst Du denn an fremden Gewässern loten, dass der Aufwand dafür zu hoch wäre?


----------



## Colophonius (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



macke schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir vorstelle, an meinem Wasser würde ein mir völlig Fremder mit Rute langmarschieren, da würden bei mir alle Alarmglocken losgehen!



Also ich bin zwar recht oft am Wasser, aber nicht so oft, dass ich jeden Angler kenne und dann gleich jemanden als fremden Angler identifizieren könnte....


> Denn: Bei mir gibt's einige Schwarzangler. Ich hab noch keinen erwischt, finde aber öfter das Material usw. Wenn ich jetzt einen mit der Lotrute sehen würde, wäre das ein Indiz für mich, dass er einer der Kameraden sein könnte...



Also, wenn ich nen Schwarzangler wäre, täte ich alles daran, NICHT aufzufallen, also nicht kompliziert loten o.Ä. sondern spontan da hinlaufen, um kurz zu angeln...


----------



## Andal (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Da hätte ich auch noch eine Geschichte.

Du bist Rechtsinhaber und Pächter an einem schuckligen See, schaust mal zum Feierabend vorbei. Obwohl du für den Tag keine einzige Erlaubnis erteilt hast, gehts da zu, wie auf der Neuhauserstraße zum Stoßverkehr.

Einer ist ja nur am Loten, der nächste tut doch bloß seine Posen austarieren, daneben testet wer seine selbergeschnitzten Wobbler, hinten peitscht einer Luft und Fluten mit der Fliegengerte und so weiter und so fort. Alle machen das ohne Haken, Schein und bar jeder Erlaubnis von dir. 

Da möchte ich dann einen von euch sehen, der die ganze Bagage nicht mit dem Stecken zum Teufel haut.


----------



## Lütten (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

6 seiten inzwischen für eine doch recht einfache frage, #r

man findet immerwieder unterhaltung, toll


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Real Loting.......in 3D Quali,erleben sie die Unterwasserwelt aus einer völlig neuen Dimension.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0047WGXUS/ref=s9_bbs_gw_d0_g200_ir02?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0JW01Z9AS17YCYA38D99&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128

#h


----------



## macke (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Also ich bin zwar recht oft am Wasser, aber nicht so oft, dass ich jeden Angler kenne und dann gleich jemanden als fremden Angler identifizieren könnte....



Doch, ich rede ja von MEINEM Wasser, da weiß ich ganz genau, wem ich eine Erlaubnis ausgestellt habe und wem nicht!


----------



## Franky (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch noch eine Geschichte.
> 
> Du bist Rechtsinhaber und Pächter an einem schuckligen See, schaust mal zum Feierabend vorbei. Obwohl du für den Tag keine einzige Erlaubnis erteilt hast, gehts da zu, wie auf der Neuhauserstraße zum Stoßverkehr.
> 
> ...



Au Mann... Das stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor... Dazwischen noch 2 Bootsfahrer mit Echolot und der DrDepth-Software, 3 Schnorchler mit der Ausrüstung von Amazon und eine Schule mit Tauchern, die ihre neue Unterwassermalaustattung ausprobieren... :q:q:q


----------



## Colophonius (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



macke schrieb:


> Doch, ich rede ja von MEINEM Wasser, da weiß ich ganz genau, wem ich eine Erlaubnis ausgestellt habe und wem nicht!



Wenn du alleine immer die Karten persönlich ausgibst, dann stimmt das natürlich. Nur gibt es ja meistens (zum Glück) Zweigstellen, wie  Angelläden etc., wo dann die Karten ausgegeben werden. Da ist es dann natürlich eine Nummer schwieriger




Franky schrieb:


> Au Mann... Das stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor... Dazwischen noch 2 Bootsfahrer mit Echolot und der DrDepth-Software, 3 Schnorchler mit der Ausrüstung von Amazon und eine Schule mit Tauchern, die ihre neue Unterwassermalaustattung ausprobieren... :q:q:q



Und da hinter steht dann noch ein Mann und malt einen groooßen Teufel an eine riesige Leinwand


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Franky schrieb:


> Au Mann... Das stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor... Dazwischen noch 2 Bootsfahrer mit Echolot und der DrDepth-Software, 3 Schnorchler mit der Ausrüstung von Amazon und eine Schule mit Tauchern, die ihre neue Unterwassermalaustattung ausprobieren... :q:q:q


 
Viel schlimmer als bei 30 grad auf'n Sonntag kanns nicht kommen|rolleyes


Ja aber eins hat die 3D Ausrüstung von Amazon,man sieht  1 zu 1 was da unten abgeht,kann Hängerquellen finden usw usw.

Sollte dann jemand kommen und fragen was man da macht,antwortet man ich such mein Handy.....


|wavey:


----------



## jkc (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Boah, wenn man dich dabei erwischt! Handys in Gewässern zu versenken ist verpoten!

Grüße JK


----------



## beerchen (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Nabend :g
das die Frage bzw. deren Antwort solche Ausmaße annehmen würde, damit hab ich nicht im entferntesten gerechnet.
Mit Rücksicht auf Heinz und allen seinen Kollegen werd ich mal bei den versch. Rechteinhabern nachfragen. Wenn es erlaubt wird, werd ich denen auch mitteilen wann das ganze statt findet. 
Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Beteiligung hier, ich hoffe auf weitere interessante Post´s :m

lg Jörg


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Servus!

Ich würde sagen, es ist ein riesen Unterschied, ob man so etwas an einem kleinen Privatwasser, an dem nur eine Hand voll Karten vergeben werden, macht, oder an einem großen "Tageskartengewässer" bei dem Gastangler die Regel sind!

Im zweiten Fall ist das in meinen Augen völlig in Ordnung und ich würde es zur Not auch auf einen Steit mit einem (übereifrigen) Aufseher ankommmen lassen.

An einem eher familiär geführten Gewässer gebietet es der Anstand, vorher um Erlaubnis zu bitten.
Schließlich gönnen wir doch alle dem Heinz seine Sportschau und ein frisches Bier, oder?

Jetzt aber mal eine andere Frage:
Sagen wir mal, Ihr seid (mit Erlaubnisschein) an einem neuen Gewässer und habt Eure zwei oder drei erlaubten Ruten z.B. auf Karpfen ausgelegt.
Würdet Ihr in der Situation, mit einer zusätzlichen Rute, die Wartezeit mit Loten verbringen, oder nicht?

Oder, wie in meinem neuen Verein:
Da sind nach dem Herbstbesatz erst mal (fast) alle Gewässer komplett gesperrt...
Würdet Ihr in der Situation darauf verzichten die Zwangspause sinnvoll zu nutzen?

Grüße
vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## macke (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Ich würde sagen, es ist ein riesen Unterschied, ob man so etwas an einem kleinen Privatwasser, an dem nur eine Hand voll Karten vergeben werden, macht, oder an einem großen "Tageskartengewässer" bei dem Gastangler die Regel sind!
> 
> ...




Damit kann ich konform gehn!


----------



## MDieken (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin glaub ich auch, das wenn ich ohne angelschein an unsere gewässer gehe zum loten und mich einer kontroliert, hätte der aufseher nichts dagegen, da ein Angelverein ja auch in irgendeiner weise werbung machen will. Und ich glaub nicht, dass wenn der Aufseher Strafanzeige erstattet, dass das gute Werbung für den Verien wäre..


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*



> ja auch in irgendeiner weise werbung machen will. Und ich glaub nicht,  dass wenn der Aufseher Strafanzeige erstattet, dass das gute Werbung für  den Verien wäre..



Warum sollte denn ein Angelverein Werbung machen?
Also mein Verein macht jedenfalls keine und ist auch nicht auf Mitgliederfang!
Wenn in der Schonzeit bei mir am Wasser jemand mit einer Rute rumläuft, dabei noch die Stelle beständig wechselt, würde mich so ein Verhalten zumindest mal neugierig machen!

Jürgen


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hm,

zur Ausgangsfrage -->eigentlich spricht nichts dagegen, nur zu loten.

ABER:

Ich würde *IN JEDEM FALL* auch vorher mal die Zuständigen fragen, ob das klar geht UND ich würde keinerlei Angelgerät (Haken, Blinker, Posen, Köder...etc) über die Lot-Rute hinaus mitführen.

Denn meines Wissens spricht man bereits von "fangbereitem Angelgerät", wenn es möglich ist, das Angelgerät mit minimalem Zeitaufwand (= ein paar Handgriffen) in fangbereites zu verwandeln.

Also wäre ich mit einer Lot-Rute vorsichtig und würde aus Selbstschutzgründen kein weiteres Equipment mitführen.

Denn um "fangbereites Angelgerät" mitzuführen, reicht es u.U. schon aus, wenn der Haken nicht an der Rute montiert ist, sondern sich in der Tasche des Anglers befindet und schnell mal eben montiert werden KÖNNTE!

E.


----------



## beerchen (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Moin,
es geht ja ausschließlich ums Loten. Wenn ich angeln möchte hol ich mir auf jeden Fall nen Erlaubnisschein.
Warum sollte ich, wenn ich nur zum erkunden los will, noch mehr Zeug mitschleppen? Das einzige was ich noch dabei hätte wäre ne weitere Pose und Blei (wegen Hänger), sonst nüscht.

lg Jörg


----------



## antonio (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

wenn man will kann man ja den gewässerverantwortlichen fragen.
man muß aber nicht.
voraussetzung ist eben kein fangfertiges angelgerät.
dann ist alles im grünen bereich.
es ist kein unterschied, ob ich ein modellboot als beispiel mit echolot nutze oder eben ne lotrute.
die handlung ist die gleiche nur mit unterschiedlichem gerät und dazu benötigt man keinen erlaubnisschein.

antonio


----------



## Frank7777 (23. März 2012)

*Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Hallo, 

ich habe folgende Fragen:

darf ich ohne Erlaubnisschein an einem Gewässer an dem ich mit eine Tageskarte kaufen will, loten? Ich meine mit Rute, Blei und Pose. 
Darf während ich angle, mit Fischereischein und Erlaubnisschein, meine Freundin oder ein Bekannter an einer anderen Stelle loten?
Darf man eine Markierungspose nur mit Blei, ohne Haken, an einer Rute ausbringen, diese im Wasser lassen und mit zwei weiteren Ruten angeln?

Ich meine ohne das einer einen Strick daraus drehen kann.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## WUTZ82 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Man benutzt in meinen Augen kein fangfertiges Gerät und ist somit auch nicht schuldig zu sprechen es sieht im erstem Moment anderes aus als es ist aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## sunny (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Ruf doch einfach mal in der Gechäftsstelle des Vereins an, von dem du Tageskarte kaufen willst. Dann hast du eine verbindliche Aussage .


----------



## Jose (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

*das thema sollte man schließen*,
 weil ein gleichlautendes schon reichlich durchgearbeitet wurde:

Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Nein,
das darfst du nicht. Die Tageskarte erst berechtigt dich überhaupt in irgendeiner Art die Wasseroberfläche zu brechen. Wie weit sollte das auch gehen?
Loten, anfüttern, Bojen aufstellen....?


----------



## Paxcom (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

@Dolfin

ich brauche auch keine Erlaubniskarte zum Baden oder mal Füße rein halten.

Meiner Meinung nach, solang das Gerät nicht fangfertig ist, müsste es gehen. Bei uns steht, dass man nur wenn man eine Fangerlaubnis hat auch fangfertiges Gerät am Wasser haben darf. Ohne Haken ist das Gerät nicht fangfertig. Somit darfst du MMn ausloten.

Aber besser fragst mal genau beim Verein oder Pächter nach.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Ist u.U. gefährlich & auch leicht provokativ, wenn Du es mit einer Angelrute machst, weil teilweise angenommen wird, dass es sich bereits um "fangfertiges Angelgerät" handelt, wenn Du *ohne wesentliche* Zwischenschritte z.B. nur das Lotblei gegen einen beköderten Haken austauschen *KANNST*!

Je nach lokalen Gegebenheiten würde man Dir dann für das Mitführen von "fangbereitem" oder "fangfertigem" Angelgerät schon Streß machen können!

Ich wäre damit vorsichtig und würde eher davon abraten.

Es muss ja nicht zu einem Strafverfahren kommen - aber ein Verein oder Bewirtschafter könnte recht leicht eine "Sperre" aussprechen, die verhindert, dass Du dort künftig eine Angelerlaubnis bekommst!

Ernie

PS:

Wenn Du doch dort ne Angelerlaubnis hast, dann lote einfach vor oder nach dem Angeln!

Das erspart Dir Streß und Diskussionen!

Versetz Dich mal in die Lage der Kontrolleure - was meinst Du, was die so alles zu hören kriegen......!


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



WUTZ82 schrieb:


> Man benutzt in meinen Augen kein fangfertiges Gerät und ist somit auch nicht schuldig zu sprechen es sieht im erstem Moment anderes aus als es ist aber mehr auch nicht.



Vorsicht - weil -->s.o. mein Posting!

"Fangbereites Gerät" liegt schon dann vor, wenn es ohne wesentliche Zwischenschritte montiert werden kann!

Wenn man an den Falschen Kontrolleur gerät, dann KANN das Streß bringen!

E.


----------



## welsstipper (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

bei uns ist es so das du ohne erlaubnissschein nicht einmal das gelände beretten darfst !!! also auch da ist vorsicht geboten !!!


----------



## namycasch (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Petri.

Meine Frage: Warum überhaupt loten "ohne" Schein?

Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht. 

Hab ich einen Schein (Gast), kann ich alles machen, was laut der Satzung (bekommt man mit der Gastkarte) erlaubt ist.

Bei weiteren Fragen, sollte man nachfragen. Die Verantwortlichen, die die Gastscheine ausgeben, sind auch in der Lage Fragen zu beantworten.

Petri.


----------



## Frank7777 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Meine Frage: Warum überhaupt loten "ohne" Schein?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

der Sinn hinter meiner Frage sind folgende:

derzeitig hab ich noch keinen Fischereischein, da ich erst im März die Prüfung geschrieben habe, aber schon weiß an welchem See ich eine Jahreskarte kaufen werde. Der See ist ziemlich gross und ich möchte bevor ich dann richtig Angeln darf den See bereits erkunden. Ist ein öffentliches Gewässer mit Badestellen und dgl., also dürfte es aus der Sicht des unerlaubten Betretens keine Probleme geben.

Das selbe gilt im Prinziep für Gewässer an denen ich Tageskarten kaufen will. Ich will ja nicht zahlen, wenn ich erst nen Tag nur lote.

Ich muss schon sagen die Regelungen und deren Auslegungen im Angelsektor sind schon sehr Bürokratisch. Man hat das Gefühl das man immer schon mit einem Bein im Gefängnis steht. 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## andy72 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

wenn ich der pächter oder besitzer wäre würde ich dich vom grundstück jagen wenn du da mit ner angel aber ohne schein auftauchst und was vom loten erzählst :q


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Sinn hinter meiner Frage sind folgende:
> 
> ...



Das siehst Du völlig falsch - versetz Dich mal in die Rolle eines Kontrolleurs - der sieht jemand mit ner Angel rumhantieren & muss sich dem erstmal nähern, um ihn zu kontrollieren - als der Kontrolleur dann am Wasser ankommt, hat der betreffende schon bemerkt, dass jemand sich nähert & seinen Köder gegen ein Lotblei ausgetauscht.

Damit müsste der Kontrolleur tatsächlich immer in der Lage sein, einen Schwarzangler "in flagranti" zu erwischen....!

Deshalb kann ich die Regelung bzw. die Auslegung des Begriffs "fangfertig" sehr gut verstehen, nach der schon jemand ohne Erlaubnis *NIX (!!!)* mit ner Rute am Wasser zu suchen hat, die mit wenigen Handgriffen in eine fangbereite umgebaut werden könnte!

Es dient primär dazu, den Kontrollorganen ihre Arbeit zu erleichtern & zu ermöglichen!

Sieh´ es mal so!...dann sollte es einleuchten!

Loten ist nun weiß Gott nix Schlimmes - aber es geht darum, den Schwarzanglern das Handwerk zu legen und deshalb muss aus der Erfahrung heraus halt´ leider einfach eine sehr restriktive Handhabung her, weil man es sonst den bösen Menschen zu leicht macht, ihren Kopf mit Ausreden wie "ich lote doch nur" aus der Schlinge zu ziehen.

Hoffe, dass war jetzt verständlich genug!

E.


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...Je nach lokalen Gegebenheiten würde man Dir dann für das Mitführen von "fangbereitem" oder "fangfertigem" Angelgerät schon Streß machen können!...


Das mit den lokalen Gegebenheiten ist schon richtig, denn ich kenne eine Geschichte aus Niedersachsen, wo es -vor Gericht!- anders ausging; 
da stand ein scheinloser Angler vor dem Kadi und sagte aus, er hatte damals 'bei der Tat' einen Gummischlauch über den Blinkerdrilling gezogen, weil er ja nur 'Übungswürfe' machen wollte.
Der Kontrolleur hatte nicht genau nachgesehen, konnte es weder bestätigen noch negieren; Verfahren eingestellt od. Freispruch war das Ergebnis, weil Gerät eben _nicht fangfertig_.

Das reine Loten sollte m.M.n. ok gehen, wenn der Betreffende nichts, aber auch gar nichts, an sonstigem Angelgerät bei sich führt (Haken, Köder und sonstige Ausrüstung).
Vom Sinn her wäre es auch beknackt, wenn man sich dazu eine Tageskarte ziehen müsste.

Um aber erst gar kein Theater zu bekommen, egal ob und wie man im Recht ist oder auch nicht, würde ich persönlich irgendjemanden Zuständigen beim Fischereirechtinhaber recherchieren (Vereinsvorstand, Gewässerwart, Aufseher) zuvor kontaktieren.


----------



## hajobu (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Ich bin Kontrolleur, ich sage mal so, wenn ich zum Wasser komme und da sitzt jemand, der mit seiner Angelrute im Wasser rummacht, was soll ich da wohl annehmen ? Auch wenn er sagt, er lotet nur, hinter welchem Gebüsch hat er seine Angelausrüstung versteckt ? Was hat er mit seiner Angel, und das ist ja wohl eine, im Wasser verloren ? Absolut nichts !!!


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das mit den lokalen Gegebenheiten ist schon richtig, denn ich kenne eine Geschichte aus Niedersachsen, wo es -vor Gericht!- anders ausging;
> da stand ein scheinloser Angler vor dem Kadi und sagte aus, er hatte damals 'bei der Tat' einen Gummischlauch über den Blinkerdrilling gezogen, weil er ja nur 'Übungswürfe' machen wollte.
> Der Kontrolleur hatte nicht genau nachgesehen, konnte es weder bestätigen noch negieren; Verfahren eingestellt od. Freispruch war das Ergebnis, weil Gerät eben _nicht fangfertig_.
> 
> ...




Richtig - da gibt es halt´ auch immer einen gewissen "Lokalcolorit" - ABER:

Manche Landesregelungen verbieten schon das bloße "Mitführen" von Angelgerät in Gewässernähe für Nicht-Berechtigte & es gibt *unzählige* einzelne Gewässerordnungen etc. die zu dem Thema sehr konkrete & auch sehr unterschiedliche Anordnungen/ Regelungen treffen!

Ohne Kenntnis der *genauen örtlichen Regelungen* kann man in solch´ einem Fall also nicht rechtssicher beantworten, ob er´s tun oder lassen sollte!

...also wäre der einzig richtige Rat, dass er am besten mal schriftlich beim Berechtigten anfragt, ob sein "Lot-Vorhaben" in Ordnung ist - oder nicht!

Bekommt er ne schriftliche Antwort, DANN ist er damit auf der sicheren Seite.

...und - mal ganz ehrlich - so eine Anfrage ist zielführender & vermutlicher sogar schneller, als wenn man im Internet nach Meinungen & Halbwahrheiten fragt.
Denn ohne *lückenlose Kenntnis *der örtl. Bestimmungen *DIESES EINEN* konkreten Gewässers, wird man in einem Forum aus o.g. Gründen keine taugliche Antwort bekommen können.

Bei mir an der Aggertalsperre ist sogar das Betreten des Uferstreifens eigentlich für Nicht-Angler verboten & vom dort verantwortlichen Aggerverband auch entsprechend gut ausgeschildert - also ist damit alles geklärt - und sogar ohne ´ne Angel dabei zu haben ist klar, *WER* dort *WAS* darf - bzw. *nicht darf*!



Ernie


----------



## wusel345 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Bei mir an der Aggertalsperre ist sogar das Betreten des Uferstreifens eigentlich für Nicht-Angler verboten & vom dort verantwortlichen Aggerverband auch entsprechend gut ausgeschildert - also ist damit alles geklärt - und sogar ohne ´ne Angel dabei zu haben ist klar, *WER* dort *WAS* darf - bzw. *nicht darf*!
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie




Wie? Ich darf an der gesamten Aggertalsperre nicht ans Wasser? #d Eigentlich wollte ich mal ein WE dort verbringen um mich zu erholen, aber es gibt ja auch noch genug andere Talsperren, wo ich die Füße mal ins Wasser halten kann. 

Da wird sich euer Amt für Tourismus o.s.ä. aber freuen, wenn die sowas lesen.


----------



## kati48268 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Das Verbot wurde präventiv erlassen, weil sie erfahren hatten...


wusel345 schrieb:


> ... wo ich die Füße mal ins Wasser halten kann...


----------



## ernie1973 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wie? Ich darf an der gesamten Aggertalsperre nicht ans Wasser? #d Eigentlich wollte ich mal ein WE dort verbringen um mich zu erholen, aber es gibt ja auch noch genug andere Talsperren, wo ich die Füße mal ins Wasser halten kann.
> 
> Da wird sich euer Amt für Tourismus o.s.ä. aber freuen, wenn die sowas lesen.



Kannst Du auch - gerade im Sommer hält´ sich daran niemand - aber so haben wir immer eine Handhabe gegen "Störenfriede" - erstrecht, wenn diese mit einer "unbeköderten" Angel rumhantieren oder "Probewürfe" machen - denn egal ob Haken dran sind - oder nicht - eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begehen sie immer, indem sie sich dort aufhalten!




...und ich denke nicht, dass wir ein Amt für Tourismus haben !?!...aber wenn, dann sind die Regelungen des Aggerverbandes dort auch bekannt & unter vor Hintergrund des Trinkwasserreservoirs auch zu verstehen!

Wenn Du mit angeln möchtest, dann nehme ich Dich gerne mit, falls es da keine "Touri-Regelung" geben sollte - mache dann gerne mal den "Guide"!

Gastangler dürfen nämlich meines Wissens nach nur mit Vereinsmitgliedern dort angeln!....früher gab es mal eine Regelung, dass man mit Hotelnachweis auch eine Gastkarte bekam - aber da bin ich nicht auf dem neuesten Stand, da ich die meiste Zeit in Köln wohne & nur zum Angeln mal dort bin!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Ketzerisch gesprochen würde ich jetzt sagen, der TE hat bis zur Prüfung noch ausgiebig Zeit, sich mit dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz auseinander zu setzen. Hilfreich ist hier der 

*Art. 103
*Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, 
1.  wer, ohne in dem betreffenden Gewässer zum Fischen befugt zu sein,  nicht verpackte und nicht als                                 Fracht- oder Passagiergut zu befördernde  Fischereigerätschaften irgendwelcher Art in und an Schiffen, Flößen und  anderen Wasserfahrzeugen mitführt;
2. wer außerhalb der öffentlichen  Wege in der Nähe von                                 Fischwassern Fischereigeräte  irgendwelcher Art in nicht verpacktem Zustand mit sich führt, ohne in  dem Gewässer zur Fischereiausübung befugt zu sein oder in Begleitung des  Fischereiberechtigten oder seines                                 Stellvertreters sich zu befinden

Also, vergiss es  oder Du findest Dich vor dem königlich bayerischen Amtsgericht wieder


----------



## Jose (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



Jose schrieb:


> *das thema sollte man schließen*,
> weil ein gleichlautendes schon reichlich durchgearbeitet wurde:
> 
> Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?



hört ja wieder mal keiner auf mich, seufz.
dann zitier ich mich mal selber aus besagtem thema:

"_...tja, und dann wehe,wehe, wenn er gerade so schön am loten ist, der  kontrolletti kommt und unser guter angler hat einen hänger mit  montageverlust._ _

auf den trööt freue ich mich jetzt schon, ist wie der seinerzeitige mit dem "eigentlich toten köfi"._"

mal anders gedacht: was kostet der tagesschein?
zuviel, um mal einen tag mit schein und lot und spinne aufm rücken das gewässer zu erkunden?...


----------



## Ulli3D (23. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

OK, der Trööt hat schon einen gewissen erdigen Geruch, bin aber erst heute in einem ähnlichen Trööt drauf aufmerksam gemacht worden.

Für die bayerischen Angler gilt hier der Artikel 103 des Fischereigesetzes und danach hat eine unverpackte Angel nichts am Gewässer, außerhalb von öffentlichen Wegen, zu suchen, ansonsten gibt es kostenpflichtige rote Karte.


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*

Das es einen Art.103 im BayFig gibt ist mir neu.
Meines Wissens ist bei Artikel 80 Ende....

Ich kenne nur den Artikel 77 in dem steht >

(2) Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.entgegen Art. 62 in nicht geschlossenen Gewässern ausliegende Fischerzeuge nicht, nicht richtig oder nicht vollständig kennzeichnet,
2.entgegen Art. 68 Abs. 3 dem Fischereiberechtigten den Beginn und die voraussichtliche Dauer der Ableitung des Wassers nicht richtig, nicht vollständig oder nicht rechtzeitig anzeigt,
3.ein gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät auf einem Fischwasser, in oder an einem Wasserfahrzeug oder außerhalb der öffentlichen Wege in der Nähe eines Fischwassers mit sich führt, ohne in dem betreffenden Gewässer zum Fischfang befugt zu sein.

Quelle:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X


----------



## daoxxnsepp (24. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Art.103 gibt es im Bayrischen Fischereigesetz nicht!

Es steht im Artikel 77...

(2) Mit Geldbuße kann belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig
1.entgegen Art. 62 in nicht geschlossenen Gewässern ausliegende Fischerzeuge nicht, nicht richtig oder nicht vollständig kennzeichnet,
2.entgegen Art. 68 Abs. 3 dem Fischereiberechtigten den Beginn und die voraussichtliche Dauer der Ableitung des Wassers nicht richtig, nicht vollständig oder nicht rechtzeitig anzeigt,
3.ein gebrauchsfertiges Fanggerät auf einem Fischwasser, in oder an einem Wasserfahrzeug oder außerhalb der öffentlichen Wege in der Nähe eines Fischwassers mit sich führt, ohne in dem betreffenden Gewässer zum Fischfang befugt zu sein.

Quelle:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X


----------



## ernie1973 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



Jose schrieb:


> hört ja wieder mal keiner auf mich, seufz.
> dann zitier ich mich mal selber aus besagtem thema:
> 
> "_...tja, und dann wehe,wehe, wenn er gerade so schön am loten ist, der  kontrolletti kommt und unser guter angler hat einen hänger mit  montageverlust._ _
> ...



Naja - solange er die Prüfung *noch nicht* hat, wird er auch keinen Tagesschein bekommen können - denn den gibt es in der Regel nur gegen Vorlage eines gültigen Fischereischeins!

...eigentlich logisch, oder?!?

E.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnisschein?*

Hab die beiden Themen zusammengefügt.


----------



## Ulli3D (24. März 2012)

*AW: Loten ohne Erlaubnis- bzw. Fischereischein?*



daoxxnsepp schrieb:


> Das es einen Art.103 im BayFig gibt ist mir neu.
> Meines Wissens ist bei Artikel 80 Ende....
> 
> http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/jporta...se=1&doc.id=jlr-FischGBY2008rahmen&doc.part=X



Sorry, da bin ich mal wieder auf die veralteten Texte bei Angeltreff.org reingefallen, Asche auf mein Haupt


----------

